
Cloudflare Has Been Fighting NSL for Years - BuuQu9hu
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/01/finally-revealed-cloudflare-has-been-fighting-nsls-years
======
xja
Cloudflare's own statement also on HN here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13372729](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13372729)

Adds more color to this. In any case, it's great that the EFF and Cloudflare
have been fighting this.

